# Nurses - worst patient ever?



## button butterfly (Feb 9, 2009)

I just thought I would like to ask if there are any other nurses out there that are assessing their situation and trying to diagnose what is going wrong with them/partners? 

I am a nurse, have been qualified for 9 years and I just cant seem to stop trying to find reasons for why I have not conceived as yet, even tho I have had all the blood tests, lap & dye and been given a diagnosis of unexplained fertility.  I tend to think about medical reasons for why etc and what the doctors could have missed  

Nurses do not make good patients trust me! 
Does anyone think that it could be due to the amount of stress given freely from working in NHS?!

p.s. I enjoy a laugh and joke so I hope you dont think I sound a bit boring and dull :L


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Button

I trained as a nurse years ago but I changed profession in my early twenties.  I think having this background makes it worse as you aready know how inexact most medical practice is and when its hit and miss with you or yours its now an issue.

My way around this fear was to be very techie about things.  we are unexplained too so we looked for a doctor who didn't just accept unexplained but who looked for subtle connections or made changes in the system to achieve a different result.  We are not there yet but may have improved our chances.  We also had the level 1 karotype testing, chromizonal and DNA tests , as a result Im now on heparin therapy for this cycle.

wishing you lots of luck and success very soon.    

PS: I'm also a chcken whisperer with 5 girls; Peggy, Babs, Bianca, Clarey and lillian


----------



## button butterfly (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Maybemummy

Thanks for your reply!   I just think the tests that we have had very minimal (usual NHS standard proceedure) I cant help imagining that there are other things that might be causing it ie. thinking my body is attacking my poor husband's    - one I cant help but laugh at sometimes....I have a weird and wonderful imagination! 

  have some of this and look forward to hearing from you again.

One of my chickens is called Babs by the way - named after mother-in-law!!(not that she is aware!) havent named them all as yet, just got them at christmas and they coming out of the shells and showing little personalities - it is such a joy when you come home from work to see them running towards you - dont they look funny when they run! 

p.s. have given you some bubbles x


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks button

Chickens do make you feel like a natural leader mine run up to me and follow me around too nearly tripping me up  

Siobhan x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I am a nurse (20yrs +) as is my sperm donor and his partner and there are some advantages of knowing the systems, but sometimes ignorance is bliss.

Best of luck.

L x


----------



## button butterfly (Feb 9, 2009)

You are absolutely right there!!  I am trying not to study too much into it and be a patient instead! 

Who would be a nurse!


----------



## button butterfly (Feb 9, 2009)

Congrats Happy Girl!!

I managed to get a laparoscopy quicker (it was on my ward that I work on - was so embarrassed but had to get over it.......just worried about who I work with has seen my lower regions!!!!!)     Nevermind it is done and dusted now - managed to ensure that most workforce just thought I was under investigations for abdo pains (hate lying but dont like work colleges knowing too much).


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

also the advantage is picking up the prescribing mistakes! 4 on my last cycle


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I have done 4 cycle and numerous drugged monitored cycle and 2 DEIVF cycles and there have been mistakes at every clinic!


----------



## button butterfly (Feb 9, 2009)

I cannot believe that there were that many mistakes!  That is absolutely terrible - hope they appologised!

What is it like giving yourself injections by the way - I havent yet reached that stage?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I have only given myself one or two, my donors partner or nurse friends helped me out- another perk endless supply of needles and syringes and people to jab you


----------



## button butterfly (Feb 9, 2009)

I did half think about getting my husband to give me them when the time comes .....but he is a farmer.....I dont think he will be gentle with me even if he tried!!  
All the injections I have given to patients in the past and reassurance that it wont hurt all that much and I dont even take my own advice  

I have been on this computer for quite a while now my eyes are hurting!!!  Are you finding this site addictive?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

you'll get hooked and if you look in your profile the scary thing is seeing how long you have spent in days/hours on here!!
L x


----------



## button butterfly (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh my goodness!!!!  Just looked onto my profile (just finding my way around this site - it looks like I am on it all the time!)  

On a day off today - got up before 8 to feed my chickens and dog (who is currently waiting in anticipation at getting a nice long walk!) and had to turn the computer on to check my emails.....then I found myself on this web page, I think there should be a FF anon!


----------



## andyjane (Aug 26, 2007)

I am a nurse and am an awful patient. I never tell people openly what I do for a living- but watch from the sideline. When I had D they knew my job as it was on my maternity notes and I had D at the hospital where I work and colleagues came to visit. I was in a ssw (single side ward) and people pussy footed around until I told them to stop.
I knew all the staff on the RMU- the only benefit was my scans could be done in works time and I couldcheck my bloods on the computer!!!!!!


----------

